# How do you turn off Notifications? Uber & Lyft



## jeffbeck27 (Oct 27, 2018)

On iPhone.
How do you stop or block the annoying worthless notifications from Uber and Lyft?


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

jeffbeck27 said:


> On iPhone.
> How do you stop the annoying worthless notifications from Uber and Lyft?


Just delete the driver's app

The path to a healthier happier Life


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

On the iphone go to
settings...lyft...notifications

same for uber


----------



## jeffbeck27 (Oct 27, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## jeffbeck27 (Oct 27, 2018)

When i did it on LYFT, i stopped getting rides for the whole day.
Turned it back on, getting rides again.
Gonna play with this and get rid of my paranoias . 

Coincidental most likely ???


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

On the iphone, turning off notifications in uber settings prevents ride notifications from appearing if you have it minimized. 
What notifications are you receiving? I found their texts worthless but never received anything other than a notification for rides.


----------



## jeffbeck27 (Oct 27, 2018)

i get 3 or 4 a day on Lyft, just annoying worthless crap.
Usually go here for rides type.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

jeffbeck27 said:


> Thank you!


Also, when you receive the text message from either company, just reply "stop"


----------



## jeffbeck27 (Oct 27, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

just filter the emails to a junk folder


----------

